# Sunday numbers questions



## manfromnantucket (Mar 30, 2014)

So I'm finally getting around to looking at the numbers on the '69 I bought in March (and have driven about 5 times) and getting it up on stands and checking out everything underneath. It has 89,000 miles +/- on a working odometer, 400 ci, TH400. Original A/C car (not currently working).

I bought it from one of those fancy midwest auto sites where they do a resto-lite, have really sweet pics and it looks great on the web. I know, I know. . . what can I say and I'm a busy trial lawyer. I've wanted a GTO since I was in high school so I went with what made the most sense for me. :nopity:

In my youth I actually did quite a bit of work on my cars mostly jeeps and trucks though, so I'm not totally ignorant (except I was never very good at body work), I just have no real time at this stage of my life to devote to resto work as much I would LOVE to. Most everything significant that needs to be done on this car will have to be outsourced.

She definitely has had some body work and coated with 1/2" of undercoating to cover anything that might look amiss from more than a few feet away - but not as rusty as I thought it might be under all that. I'm not going to run a magnet over it and potentially get disappointed. The paint (which is nice and shiny) is a 5 footer in any case. There are some spots (mostly hood and trunk) that could have been done better.

It is not all original at it has Edelbrock intake and demon carb as well as electronic ignition - which I'm fine with as I'm not that concerned about having an all original car and might do more of a resto mod on it once I've driven it more (hey - you guys are always saying buy the best car you can and do what makes you happy). 

Cowl tag says built in Baltimore in '69 and PHS says original Starlight Black with black interior. I have the PHS and this matches - but the PHS not close to me at the moment, so I can't look at it. 

Back by the distributer is stamped 9790071 which appears to be correct 400 ci for 1969. "GM 13 N" stamped on lower left of block at front by the (leaking) oil pan. Any ideas on the "GM" number(s)?

Thx fellas

Jamie


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The VIN for your car will be stamped on the front of the engine block, passenger side front, next to the timing cover. This started in '68. That will verify original engine. Your car looks great to me. We tend to be overly critical with classic cars. I'm going on 54 and have had both of mine since I was a 21 year old kid. Mine are 5-10 footers, too. They are meant to be driven. I would drive the wheels off if it, personally. Cars are just cars.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey, aren't you a little young to have one of these? 

Yours looks just like mine sans the hood tach and fancy wheels. As geeteeohguy said, drive it, enjoy it. Unless it's a show car and never sees the street drive it, take your son for a ride, he'll never forget it!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

dan woodland said:


> Hey, aren't you a little young to have one of these?
> 
> Yours looks just like mine sans the hood tach and fancy wheels. As geeteeohguy said, drive it, enjoy it. Unless it's a show car and never sees the street drive it, take your son for a ride, he'll never forget it!


Make those rides with your son a "just you and me" thing. I agree with Dan Woodland, the little guy will never forget it. My car has a 15-foot paint job and it looks great. Drive the car and enjoy it.


----------



## manfromnantucket (Mar 30, 2014)

What do I do with the other four (4) kids (all under age of 14)?? LOL. They LOVE the car and although I cannot take them all together - they will all get some time in the GTO.

My Dad always had antique cars when I was growing up (Model A, a jalopy of an old Rolls Royce, a few others) as well as a 1927 firetruck he bought from the Town of Nantucket in 1961 (for $510) that we would drive in every parade and take us to get ice cream on in the summers.

Its all about the memories - and what you can pass on.

Jamie


----------

